

Can INTJ's live exciting lives? - Jmsn_intj

Let&#x27;s be honest, INTJ&#x27;s are one of the most intelligent personality types out there by definition. This is an amazing asset if you&#x27;re a programmer, or involved in the sciences but socially we are borderline Aspergers.<p>I don&#x27;t even know why I&#x27;m writing this, but I guess I&#x27;m looking for answers. I just got in from a fantastic lunch with an old friend, and after seeing the pictures from his Euro trip I feel like I&#x27;m missing out on life.<p>I can&#x27;t help but think that our purpose as INTJ&#x27;s is to create things - and let others have all the fun<p>Can INTJ&#x27;s live an exciting and fulfilling life?
======
mjmcb3
Let's ignore the egregious question of internal and external validity of MBTI
for a moment. I've been tested by one of Australia's spy agencies [we have
about six] using MBTI, and came out as an INTJ, with extreme 'I'
characteristics. One way to put that would be to say that I have almost _no_
external locus of control. That doesn't mean I am immune to reasoned argument,
quite the reverse; the _only_ way to change my mind is by reasoned argument. I
cannot and will not be browbeaten or blackmailed by anyone.

So what is this guy like in the workplace? Surely that Himalayan ego is a
serious problem? Surely those Asperger-like symptoms are an impediment to
corporate success? Can he work with, like, real people? In fact, I have led
several teams to great success, because my ego is unthreatened by the
brilliance and skill of the people who work for me. If someone has a better
idea than mine, I don't feel the need to stomp on it. Quite the reverse; I'm
proud to have the best and brightest working for me, I'm not scared of
occasional failure, and I have a reputation as a great 'people person', a
description that my secret self considers utterly bogus. I dislike physical
contact, for example, and sometimes have trouble reading people, but I
compensate for that because I am almost impossible to offend, unconcerned with
personalities, and often barely aware of the people aspects when I wade into
'difficult' office situations.

So MBTI is a bit like horoscopes, or phenotypes and genotypes. It's not
deterministic, it's indicative. Just because you and I have INTJ stamped on
our foreheads, it doesn't mean that we _can 't_ be effective in situations
thought to be more suited to the touchy-feely types; as an INTJ, I never play
favourites, focusing instead on solving the problem rather than playing to the
audience. Sometimes the INTJ's highly analytic approach to everything can be
more effective in managing people than emoting all over them and wanting
everyone to be your friend.

If you want to go to Europe and see stuff, do it. You might want to do it
INTJ-style, preparing a detailed dossier on everything, mapping out locations,
travel dates and times, selecting odd things aligned with your interests
[Vesalius's dissecting room at Padua is still there, for example, and surely
the LHC would be on your list], but hey, what's wrong with that?

------
tokenadult
You shouldn't worry about this at all.

Obligatory references on the subject of the unvalidated Myers-Briggs Type
Indicator®:

[http://www.washingtonpost.com/national/on-
leadership/myers-b...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/national/on-
leadership/myers-briggs-does-it-pay-to-know-your-
type/2012/12/14/eaed51ae-3fcc-11e2-bca3-aadc9b7e29c5_story.html)

"Now, 50 years after the first time anyone paid money for the test, the Myers-
Briggs legacy is reaching the end of the family line. The youngest heirs don’t
want it. And it’s not clear whether organizations should, either.

. . . .

"Yet despite its widespread use and vast financial success, and although it
was derived from the work of Carl Jung, one of the most famous psychologists
of the 20th century, the test is highly questioned by the scientific
community."

[http://www.skepdic.com/myersb.html](http://www.skepdic.com/myersb.html)

[http://www.psychometric-success.com/personality-
tests/person...](http://www.psychometric-success.com/personality-
tests/personality-tests-popular-tests.htm)

"Overall, the review committee concluded that the MBTI has not demonstrated
adequate validity although its popularity and use has been steadily
increasing. The National Academy of Sciences review committee concluded that:
'at this time, there is not sufficient, well-designed research to justify the
use of the MBTI in career counseling programs,' the very thing that it is most
often used for."

[http://www.indiana.edu/~jobtalk/HRMWebsite/hrm/articles/deve...](http://www.indiana.edu/~jobtalk/HRMWebsite/hrm/articles/develop/mbti.pdf)

[http://www.amazon.com/Cult-Personality-Testing-Annie-
Murphy/...](http://www.amazon.com/Cult-Personality-Testing-Annie-
Murphy/dp/0743280725)

------
verec
I wouldn't worry as much about the validity (or not) of Myers-Brigs as long as
the OP recognises himself/herself sincerely in that INTJ profile.

INTJ or not, what is interesting is that the question comes from a powerless
position as if being (self?) qualified as INTJ (or whatnot) was a card the OP
was dealt with at birth and that would poison their life forever after.

I answered the laconic "Yes" initially as way to trigger a line of questioning
in the OP's mind:

"May I be happy in life regardless of what Myers-Brigs tells me I am?"

And my answer is a resounding: Yes.

No matter how (in)accurate Myers-Brigs, your happiness is in your own hands,
and whatever you decide to do about it, _you_ decide to about it.

Take responsibility for who you are, don't hide behind INTJ as "the fate that
has been imposed on you".

You could be blind, autistic and any number of other conditions that are
hampering life. Feel the luck you have in being an INTJ.

Take it as the glass half-full rather than "twice as big as needed" :-)

------
verec
Yes

